# Improvising in Liszt



## dmpdmp (Apr 6, 2012)

Above: Il Lamento by Franz Liszt.






The above is an improvisation based on forgiveness created based on technique derived from analyzing Liszt. I have used subtle changes in harmony, and contrasted both hands in ABAB format while trying to express a feeling of forgiveness. The piece lacks the technical fireworks of Liszt - something I am still working on - but has his religious determination.

What techniques do you use to improvise/compose?


----------

